# Stones at Home Depot



## v01rider (May 30, 2011)

first, thanks for this forum! stumbled across the site looking for information and ideas on setting up my 36g bow front.


----------



## v01rider (May 30, 2011)

i am wondering if these would be ok to put in my tank?










here is info on them
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... =100619514


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are they made out of? I think you would be happier if you went to a landscape supplier instead and got naturally shaped ones. Cheaper too, and maybe even better for the tank.


----------



## v01rider (May 30, 2011)

Tumbled drycast concrete is what they are made of.


----------



## v01rider (May 30, 2011)

so something like this would be better?

colorado river rock


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I definitely vote for the river rock, Colorado or otherwise. That's pretty good looking stuff too.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

We each have things we like. Much depends on what you want the rock to do for you. The pavers will never be something you can make look natural, for me that is not good. If want it to stack effiecently as in using the least space, they will do that but for fish hiding places most fish will like a variety of shapes and sizes of spaces to get into. I like to get a variety of shapes and sizes and the stack them more like they had been dumped rather than stacked nicely. Landscape rock places are good places to find good rocks at low prices.


----------



## Cunados (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd pay careful attention to the color and/or dye that was used in the concrete pavers. The Colorado river rock is colorfast, I'd trust Mother Nature.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The concrete can also impact pH which might be good if you have Africans but not so good if you want to lower or maintain a low pH.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

River Rock all the ways :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

My only complain with the rounded river rocks is the difficulty of stacking them. Being round they slide off much quicker. I like rocks with rounded edges but not really round. Rounded chunks rather than round.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

v01rider said:


> i am wondering if these would be ok to put in my tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this same stuff in a couple of my tanks. My ebjdxbgjd pair lay eggs on it. I have had it in the tank for 6 months no problem. It is a little factory for my taste but I do put it on the bottom glass and surround with sand. Like a solid base. Then put my other rocks on top.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I vote for the river rock, too. There's a local landscaping company in my area that sells rocks by the pound (rather than the ton) and my husband and I got them there. Paving stones wouldn't be bad for the base of river rocks, though, like another poster suggested. I don't have any problems rock piling with just river stones.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

yes those home depot rock things are fine. the breeder i go to has him in his tank sam ones from home depot had hes had them for about 2 years no problems


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

On the other hand, you could have the best of both if you got flat rocks like some type of slate. Looks natural without concrete additives and paint pigment. Landscape places carry that too. Just watch the weight of real rocks, if you place them on top of the sand, it cushions the psi stress on the glass.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would want to add your rocks first and then your substrate. Two advantages: fish cannot dig under the rocks and topple the pile, and dirt cannot accumulate in substrate under the rocks requiring that you move/vaccum weekly.

If you want material between the rocks and glass, try plastic egg crate (lighting diffuser panel).


----------



## jasond602 (Jun 26, 2011)

Home depot sells sandstone in small squares, one smack with hammer and they split in two . I couldn't find anything else so that's what I used looks good and stacks nicely.


----------

